# Dissappointed with Sony DSC W180 camera



## pradeepcec (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought this camera yesterday for Rs.7800 for its compactness and looks, and I thought since its sony the image quality must come good, but unfortunately its really bad!! I am not sure if there are some extra settings to be done or not but the images come very blurred.. 

Did anyone else also had same expereince??


----------

